# Still having problems reading more than 20 new posts



## segaleon (Apr 15, 2007)

I know others have posted this throughout the past weeks, but it still does not work.


----------



## madgrocer (Feb 6, 2003)

They are aware of it.. see this thread.. it contains a workaround that will allow you to view the rest of the pages..

http://forum.saxontheweb.net/showthread.php?143793-Forum-Members-Solves-Two-Issues-With-Temporary-Fix!!!


----------



## mikelaroche (Apr 23, 2006)

madgrocer said:


> They are aware of it.. see this thread.. it contains a workaround that will allow you to view the rest of the pages..
> 
> http://forum.saxontheweb.net/showthread.php?143793-Forum-Members-Solves-Two-Issues-With-Temporary-Fix!!!


Too bad that fix was locked and can't be 'bumped', as a result most folks miss it if they didn't catch it when it was one one 20 most recient posts.


----------



## FremontSax (Feb 6, 2009)

Looked at the page source code...... the field

below_searchresults division is empty


Is empty....


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

Thanks for reporting this multi-page search problem on SOTW Forum.
I am very sorry that finding a permanent solution to the problem has taken so long time. (A temporary fix requiring user action has been around for some time now).
Finally setting this straight required dealing with available forum styles such a way which I have not had experience earlier.
This has been a pressing item for several weeks now. I appreciate your patience in this.


----------

